# I Am Considering Upgrading From The DISH 722k.....What Are My Choices?



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

I have had the DISH 722k for for some time now, but the continuous morning re-boot is a bit annoying. If I start to look for an upgrade with similar features, is it pretty much a choice between the ViP 922 or the XiP813/110 (Hopper/Joey)? So far, I have pretty much ruled out the XiP813/110 because I read that there is no over the air tuner available yet. I already have both a Sling Adapter and a SlingBox PRO-HD, so I guess I would no longer need either one of those with a ViP 922. For those familiar with both the 722k and the ViP 922, do they pretty much have a similar track record for reliability? Are there any features that I would lose going to a ViP 922? Also, how much more would the monthly service be for a ViP 922?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Check the forum about pro & contra of 922 model: http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=-1&f=178


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Do not get the 922. I can't be anymore direct than that. As for the Hopper, you are correct there is presently no OTA module available. You can always just replace the 722 with another one for now until the OTA module is available. That will not (or should not) incur any kind of contract change.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

tampa8 said:


> Do not get the 922. I can't be anymore direct than that. As for the Hopper, you are correct there is presently no OTA module available. You can always just replace the 722 with another one for now until the OTA module is available. That will not (or should not) incur any kind of contract change.


Depends on how he replaces it. 
If he does a DIU (dish n it up) or other similar "upgrade" plan for it, even though hes going to the same receiver class it will still incur a contract and disbar him from doing another upgrade for a year.

If he "replaces" it due to technical difficulties then its without a contract


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

I am suffering a similar dilemma, I want to upgrade to a better unit, but I cannot go with a Hopper because of no OTA and I have gotten mixed recommendations about the 922. Some folks like it, some folks hate it. So I guess I am stuck with my trusty 722K until such time as there is OTA for the Hopper.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

Rduce said:


> I am suffering a similar dilemma, I want to upgrade to a better unit, but I cannot go with a Hopper because of no OTA and I have gotten mixed recommendations about the 922. Some folks like it, some folks hate it. So I guess I am stuck with my trusty 722K until such time as there is OTA for the Hopper.


I just wanted to let everyone know the Hopper OTA module was released earlier today. The module connects via USB and has one built in tuner. The Hopper OTA module is available at www.mydish.com for $30.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

Ray,

Should I even bother calling DISH Support again on my DISH 722k? I have to power cycle it every morning even though this is the replacement I was sent a couple of weeks ago.

Jim


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

looks like the issue outside of the 722k or other replaced STB if you changing them and the problem is still here


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

Too bad it is only one OTA tuner and not two like the 722K. I assume you wouldn't be able to buy 2 OTA modules for one Hopper, right?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

jsk said:


> T.... I assume you wouldn't be able to buy 2 OTA modules for one Hopper, right?


I'm [almost] bought 13 OTA tuners for the H. Only at checkout I discover that.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

jsk said:


> Too bad it is only one OTA tuner and not two like the 722K. I assume you wouldn't be able to buy 2 OTA modules for one Hopper, right?


Hopper only supports one OTA tuner. You can by two modules though.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

thomasjk said:


> Hopper only supports one OTA tuner. You can by two modules though.


And what the reason to buy two OTA USB tuners? Why not three ? or Thirteen ?


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

P Smith said:


> And what the reason to buy two OTA USB tuners? Why not three ? or Thirteen ?


I was being facetious. Does it make you feel better that I edited my post.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

NM, I'm dragging your feet.


----------

